# How Long Until I Can Add Some Feeders



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

just set up a 55g today so how low long should i wait until i get some feeders in there? i definitely want to cycle for a good month before gettin the piranhas. a week or so?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

I personally prefer fishless cycling, less stress on the fish and your able to overcompensate on the bio-load. Adding feeders whilst the tank is being cycled can lead to them getting ill and when it's time to add your p's they can catch the illness from eating the feeders.
Best of luck


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i wouldnt keep them in when i add the piranhas


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

So why add them then?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

like i already stated to help with the cycling. who says you have to keep them in when the waters good to go


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

You never stated to help with the cycling. You can add them right away if your using them to cycle, but you wouldn't need them if your going to be using rotting fish or ammonia solution.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I used zebra danios to cycle my tank, i let it rum for about 2 days first. A lot of people on here like to use shrimp as an ammonia source which Traveller was trying to point out.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

It takes 30-38 days for a full cycle, you could add fish after a week but follow the 5gal per inch of fish rule. ie; a 5 in red would need 25gal during the cycling period. But if you're adding juvies 3-4 should be ok but still do your weekly waterchanges in either case.

If you go with a fishless cycle which I also recomend then you could add bite sized shrimp or tilapia and just replace it every 4 days.
In this case dont do any waterchanges until the cycle is complete then do a 30-40% waterchange the day before you add your new p's.

If you dont own a test kit I suggest investing in a quality masterkit or even strips are better than nothing and test the water weekly to see progress.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Right on Feefa! Great info. I will also second the high quality test kit. The API test kit is very popular. Patience is important for a cycle.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

alright cool appreciate the help

my fault traveller, thought i typed something when i didnt


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

straight ammo is cheaper...


----------

